# ALBINO LAND SNAILS, BREEDING TRIO! white jades



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Breeding in the next few months. Friendly snails, healthy, active and eating most fruit and veg.

3 white jades and 1 normal fulica. : victory:

Offers around £20, or relisting on ebay.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Most resent pic


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, never seen albino ones before, they look great.

But 'friendly snails'? Can you get nasty ones then ?:lol2:


Sorry that just made me giggle :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I think one of my GALS is one of those... I know he's albino, and he's got a very similar pattern on his shell


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

XD you certainly can get nasty snails who rasp on other snails shells....they are best kept with their own kind.

Albino fulica are really friendly smaller versions of A.Fulica. 
They produce both normal and albino offspring.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

think u posted in wrong area steph didnt u mean classifieds?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Wooooow o.o Dont have 20 quid to spend on snails at the moment but those are NIFTY!! :flrt:


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

Wow how long are you planning to breed them for?
I could purchase some over the summer but Id prefer to get some in September when I move into my new flat, but I'd also like to start with diddy ones, would anything like that be possible? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

All mine  <333

Look forward to seeing them  

-flee-


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I was going to buy them   If you breed them could you let me know please


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry D: I had been eying them since they went up for sale the first time XD
I had no money <.< And would not have had any till tonight.... 
But after much bribery a parent paid for them XD 

I will let you know if they breed


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

heheh no worries am bidding on a breeding pair on eBay so fingers crossed for me please


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Bristol Inverts - Livestock - Snail Shop


This woman sells them for cheap 
Shes good and alot of people have bought from her before.

Juvi snails are only £2.80 each and hatchlings are £1.20
She does use paypal and its all next day delivary.


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

GlitterBug said:


> Bristol Inverts - Livestock - Snail Shop
> 
> 
> This woman sells them for cheap
> ...


 

Oh darn wish i hadnt look at that link now lol theres a couple id like but got no money  lol


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Lawl xD Thats what I was like

I'm cutting down though, got two lovely albino retics this morning from a lovely woman called Jo









homer is the small one and Bart is the big one 

I also have my other two









Googly is my big snail husband and Googly is the smallest at 3"


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww they're gorgeous..I really want an albino one..Ive just got four normal fulica.. have got a piccy somewhere. will see if i can find it and post up....

Here they are...









Three bigger ones L-R ..Stitch..Dora..Diago
Front smaller one is Piglet lol


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, your fulica shells are long and thin, I have a pic of my Fav fulica darren..hes got a fat shell xD

It's not very big but still.
Hes 4.5inches










Retics are really friendly snails, they hardly get scared and always pop out to see whats going on : victory:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

This is Darren recently


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

Dora's got a long thin shell but Diago is much rounder you just cant see it that well in that pic..Is there something wrong with the shell being like that? :?
Darrens a pretty snail too btw :flrt:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a long shell, My hamilleis have long shells
I've never seen any one with a fulica with a long shell, but I know you can get them : victory:

Darren is my first snail  he's over a year old, had him for a year next month


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

Ohhh right lol was a bit worried that there was something wrong with her then lol..Wouldve had the three bigger ones for a year next month too lol..And Piglet hatched in November last year..Was the only egg to hatch out of over a 100.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Awww wow, I got mine in july, came home from belgium and i walked past Jaspers pet shop and seen the sign. I couldnt help myself xD I'd been waiting years to get hold of them. Never new about the internet having snaily forums or Ebay selling them XD

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Bless, I have a snail that hatched in august too!
He's called clyde :lol2: got him from Charismalove.


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

I got mine from a teacher at a school my mum cleans for lol..they've got quite a few..I did have 6 babies but unfortunately 3 of them died not so long after i got them  ..The same teacher then gave me the 100+ eggs lol....
I didnt realise there was forums for snails either until i got my snails and was searching for them online lol..Same with ebay,its not something you expect to find on there is it lol


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've got 2 of the albino snails. i'm hoping they breed but it doesn't matter if they don't. they're only babies at the mo. my 3 normal fulica are a year old on saturday.


----------

